# Wanted: female desert box turtle



## LIttleGreys (May 25, 2009)

I am interested in purchasing a female desert box turtle. Please let me know if anyone has one available. Thanks!


----------



## Laura (May 25, 2009)

desert box turtle? Is there such a thing? Could be! i have no clue...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 25, 2009)

Laura: Yes, its either called a western or desert...Terrapene ornata luteola. 

LittleGreys: Welcome to the club! I've been looking for a female Luteola for months. They are just so hard to come by. I've had a lone male for over a year and no females in sight.

Yvonne


----------



## Millerlite (May 25, 2009)

i use to have a 1.3 desert ornate box turtle group, they are neat box turtles, good luck on your search. I think i can ask an old friend if he has any for sale for you.


----------

